# My First Season Trapping



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Just posted a story about the ups and downs of my first season of trapping. Stop over to see what mistakes I made along with some small victories I obtained while floating the waters and running the woods of Michigan! Just posted a story about the ups and downs of my first season of trapping. 
http://www.upnorthjournal.com/wordpress/mikeadams/2012/03/07/trapping-dedication-and-commitment/

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I read the whole thing and it looks good! Great that you got your kids out and got a little taste of trapping. Did you wax your conibears too? Oh by the way I caught one little typo in there. "Fur" is spelled wrong in the second paragraph, just a heads up man, not picking anything apart here. Good job!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very good write up Mike. I enjoyed the whole story. I'm glad you have a new found passion for trapping. It's the single largest void in my life ( no leg holds, connies or snares in Colorado). I've just not gotten into cages yet. Good for you and looking forward to next years stories.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Loved your story, it reminded myself of my own 1st years of trapping this year. So many highs and lows. I really appreciate how you brought up the dedication it takes. There is definitely so much to learn. Look foward to seeing how you do next season and having another great write-up.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great story UNJ, I really enjoyed it. There are some great pictures there too! That feeling of piling up the fur happens every year my friend, and for me I end up with very little compared to those preseason dreams. Nonetheless, come seasons end I begin to dream about the pile next year will bring.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Coyote John, got it fixed! Even after checking it a half dozen times I missed that one! It sure was a fun season! Can't wait til October!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I know! I am still trapping and can't wait until next season already!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great write up Mike. I thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to more about your trappng adventures.


----------

